# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Finish the Proverb

## Night Train

I can remember playing a game on optiboard last year where someone would give an answer to a question, and then someone would ask the question to make the answer seem funny. Then that person would post another answer and so on. Well, this will be kind of like that, Here we will start a famous proverb, and then someone gets to finish it. BUT...not in the traditional way....here...the funniest answer will be the best.

Here is an Example:

Beginning: Where There's Smoke, 

Ending: There's... Pollution.  ( the _traditional_ answer here is _there is fire_ )


OK, lets see how stupid we can be!

Beginning:

You Can Lead A Horse To Water But.....

Now you end it! And then start a new one!

----------


## Texas Ranger

You can lead a horse to water.....
         But you can't make it ....bathe.

You can hold your breath till you're blue, but
       .......

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> [b][i]Texas Ranger said: 
> You can hold your breath till you're blue, but
>        .......


.......that doesn't make you alive.




You can please some of the people some of the time, but.....

----------


## Pete Hanlin

You can hold your breath till your blue, but...
...its a small car and we all had beans for supper!


Early to bed, early to rise...

----------


## Maria

> *cah2020 said:* 
> You can please some of the people some of the time, but.....


If you do it in public - that's indecent exposure.

However...........




> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> Early to bed and early to rise..


Will keep you out of jail.



Often a true word spoken in .....................

----------


## ioconnell

> *Maria said:* 
> 
> 
> 
> Often a true word spoken in .....................


the cabin of a Zetor fw366 with a dodgy radio


The Eye of a friend is....

----------


## Steve Machol

> *ioconnell said:* 
> The Eye of a friend is....


...is worth two in a bush!

A penny saved is...

----------


## Darris Chambless

> *Steve Machol said:* 
> 
> ...is worth two in a bush!
> 
> A penny saved is...


...is a penny not earning 12.5% in the market.

The grass is always greener...

----------


## Texas Ranger

The grass is always greener...
    on a 'Chemlawn lawn'...


The bigger they are....
    The _______

----------


## Steve Machol

> *Darris Chambless said:* 
> 
> The grass is always greener...


...over the septic tank.

People who live in glass houses...

----------


## Texas Ranger

People who live in glass houses ......
Should have Transitions NG roofs....


You can give a man a fish...
Or you can_____

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Texas Ranger said:* 
> You can give a man a fish...
> Or you can_____


...give him directions to Long John Silvers.


A bird in the hand.......

----------


## Steve Machol

> *cah2020 said:* 
> A bird in the hand.......


...feels funny! :D

A stitch in time...

----------


## Tim Hunter

> *Steve Machol said:* 
> A stitch in time...


Messes up your clocks.


Too many cooks....

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Tim Hunter said:* 
> Too many cooks....



....makes a ton of food!


Waste not.......

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Waste not...
...is what Ally McBeal has!


A journey of a thousand miles...

----------


## Night Train

A journey of a thousand miles....

pretty much gets you back to where you started.




If the fish aren't biting.....

----------


## Darris Chambless

> *Steve Machol said:* 
> 
> ...over the septic tank.
> 
> People who live in glass houses...


Nice Irma Bombeck reference Steve :)

People who live in glass houses... 
Should all be supermodels and be riquired by law to go naked when at home.

Darris C.

----------


## 10 Pence Short

Red sky at night, Shepherd's delight,
Red sky in morning...

----------


## 10 Pence Short

Global Warming!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

All work and no play...

----------


## Texas Ranger

All work and no play...
means your shop is open mall hours


Cliches become cliches because
.......

----------


## Texas Ranger

Red sky in morning....the shephards set the pasture on fire...

----------


## Tim Hunter

> *Night Train said:* 
> If the fish aren't biting.....


You're not swimming in the Amazon!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Texas Ranger said:* 
> 
> Cliches become cliches because
> .......



...everyone keeps repeating them!


A penny saved.......

----------


## Pete Hanlin

A penny saved...
...is worth $0.00326 after taxes!

:)

He who laughs last...

----------


## 10 Pence Short

He who laughes last...
...didn't get the joke as quick as everyone else.

----------


## ioconnell

The man that opens his mouth the most...

----------


## 10 Pence Short

...Runs the greatest risk of swallowing passing wildlife.

Better to give than to...

----------


## Darris Chambless

> *10 Pence Short said:* 
> ...Runs the greatest risk of swallowing passing wildlife.
> 
> Better to give than to...


...have it taken from you by force.

Tequila and...

Darris C.

----------


## 10 Pence Short

Tequila and...
1 pint of Vodka = 1 week in emergency room.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

It is always darkest.......



P.S. TenPence,
When you finish it, you have to start another!:D

----------


## 10 Pence Short

...with the light off.

Always treat others...

----------


## karen

> *10 Pence Short said:* 
> 
> 
> Always treat others...


...the way they *really* deserve to be treated even though your mom taught you to be nice to crabby people like your accounts who expect you to do a drilled 3 piece poly PAL with AR in 2 days...Oh, did I say that out loud?:hammer:


Speak softly and carry a...

----------


## 10 Pence Short

Speak softly and carry a...

...Blo*dy big hammer. 

The grass is always greener...

----------


## Steve Machol

> *10 Pence Short said:* 
> The grass is always greener...


...when you're trying to grow a Desert landscape.

The bigger they are...

----------


## 10 Pence Short

The bigger they are...

...the harder they find it to adjust to market conditions, create competitive product lines and manage financial adjustments amongst a hard line fiscal policy of a recesion based economy.

There's no such thing as a free...

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *10 Pence Short said:* 
> There's no such thing as a free...



____________________ (fill in the blank)!


Rolling stones........

----------


## 10 Pence Short

cah2020,

The idea is that YOU fill in the blanks!

Rolling Stones...

...Don't obey traffic regulations, so BEWARE!

Many a truth spoken in...

----------


## Tim Hunter

> *cah2020 said:* 
> A penny saved.......



Is a Hooded Claw thwarted!

----------


## Night Train

Whats good for the Goose.....

----------

